# mexico75



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Health update please, we amputees should stick together. :wink:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> :thumbsup:


Ha frickin Ha lol

Getting it taken off on Monday, still walking round with a mummified thumb at the minute, Booked in to have a toe sewn on there at the back end of Aug. What have you got missing then Stan?

I'd post a picture of how it looks at the minute but I don't want to put people off their dinner and Flickr's not working anyway.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mexico75 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


I'm missing my left nut, it got a dose of cancer a few years ago.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

ouch, hope it worked.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im missing my large intestine, no loss artytime:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I had an extra bit of intestine added when they installed my new pancreas. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

William_Wilson said:


> I had an extra bit of intestine added when they installed my new pancreas. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


Show off! It wasn't Chris's was it?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mexico75 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I had an extra bit of intestine added when they installed my new pancreas. :biggrin:
> ...


I don't know, I didn't ask. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M, being a double amputee, asked if she could join in.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sure why not, the more the merrier lol


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mexico75 said:


> ouch, hope it worked.


Yep. I got a silicone knacker as a replacement. :yes:

I had a CT scan every six months, for five years (thank you NHS), but didn't need any nasty treatment. My immune system seems to have been good at that stuff, according to the oncologist. At least I got that right, it's a shame I couldn't sort my broken spine out. :sadwalk:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

My dead thumb as it is at the minute, don't click if you're squeamish lol

clicky


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mexico75 said:


> My dead thumb as it is at the minute, don't click if you're squeamish lol
> 
> clicky


OMG looks like burnt sausage .GWS


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Stan said:


> mexico75 said:
> 
> 
> > ouch, hope it worked.
> ...


seen the thumb OMG burnt sausage lol (sorry)

please no pictures of your dangly bits that would make me ooooooooooooooooo hoto:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mcb2007 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mexico75 said:
> ...


Don't worry, you're quite safe. :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

:thumbsup: thank gawd for that.

hope the op goes ok when they do it Mexico75 , glad it wasn't your owd fella you cut off ,give a whole new meaning to a toe job


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Cheers mcb, Having my thumb removed tomorrow then got to wait a few weeks for the toe swap.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ooowww, i forgot, ive had my normally positioned ******** removed as well, wales cleanest bum lol


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thumb update, first chance I've had to grab pictures since they took the end off.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow a family friend had a limb removed and he said it took along time for the sense of the limb not being there he could still feel it even though it wasn't there ,

hope you are doing ok and wish you well on a speedy recovery


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

i was gong to click like on your last pic, but i just cant :scared: , you've been through it and i hope the swap goes smoothly for you , poor s*d !


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

mexico75 said:


> Thumb update, first chance I've had to grab pictures since they took the end off.


Eek! Good luck with the swap and the ongoning recovery.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sweet Jesus is the phrase that comes to mind. I assume it needs to dry out, otherwise, I think the white bandage look might suit you.

Anyway, best of luck with that.

Later,
William


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Cheers. Those bit's are where the skin graft took to well and has carried on growing William, they killed it today with silver nitrate. other than that it's healed pretty well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's nasty, I feel for you mate. Here's to a successful, speedy recovery. :wink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

When's the next operation?

Keep us posted. :wink:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Not even going on the waiting list for another 4 weeks so slow progress at the minute


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mexico75 said:


> Not even going on the waiting list for another 4 weeks so slow progress at the minute


That's a bit bad, is the waiting list that long?


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Stan said:


> mexico75 said:
> 
> 
> > Not even going on the waiting list for another 4 weeks so slow progress at the minute
> ...


Not sure how long it is, I might be in a couple of days after they put me on it. I just can't get on it till the swelling in my thumb goes down enough for them to operate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mexico75 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mexico75 said:
> ...


I guess they know their job, the NHS hasn't let me down yet. :wink:

Best of luck. :yes:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Cheers mate


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mexico75 said:


> Cheers mate


No problem mate. :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a friend who has one good arm but no legs from a bit less than the waist down and about 25/30% use of her other arm and on top of that her husband turned out to be a genuine serial killer. But she still manages to get out and about doing a bit of work in the community helping those less fortunate than herself. She lives on her own all be it in a converted house but which she paid for on her own.

She's even less impressed by a whinger wallowing in the their own self pity over a missing [email protected]@ck, no chemo and a bit of a bad back than I am.

Just saying as they say

:wink:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Not sure what that's all about, but no self pity here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

" If you don't like a certain behaviour in others,look within yourself to find the roots of what discomforts you"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's just face palm after face palm with some people. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

Stan said:


> It's just face palm after face palm with some people. :laugh:


 :rofl:


----------

